# Crane decoys $45 a dozen



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Found a field the other day that held a couple hundred cranes. Having never really hunted cranes before, and just getting a new layout blind last winter, I thought I would try setting up the blind in the field and hopefully a few of those cranes return on the Sept 1st opener.

Only problem was, I didn't have any crane decoys. The only crane decoys that are sold in stores is the carrylite version for $50 or $80 if you buy one up here. There is no way, I'm going to buy a single decoy for $80!! Unless it's hand carved!

So it got me to thinking, what could I jerry rig up as a crane decoy. Then it hit me, repaint some of those North Wind snow decoys as cranes! They have the right body posture and it would be easy enough to repaint them.

So, if you're looking for a cheap crane decoy, pick up some North winds and some paint and you can make a crane decoys for about $45 a dozen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting Chris....let us know how your "homemade" crane decoys work out.

What color paint did you use?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris,

You use to be able to get crane windsocks. Also in AK we use to use homemade sillies. Outlaw also made some. The homemade sillies worked great. I also saw where someone had made sillies anda then in the mid body put some plywood perpendicular (sp) to create a body. Then when they would kill cranes they would cut the wings off and mount it on the created body. Good luck!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

At Home of Economy in Grand Forks they have about 5 or 6 boxes of Northwind Crane decoys on clearance for 24.95. I'm not sure but they might ship them or you could send me some money and I could pick them up and ship them. HoE phone number is 701-795-3580, this is to their sporting goods dept.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Springer,

This is the first time I heard that Northwind makes crane decoys. Are you sure they aren't another brand name?

Don't really need the decoys, but thanks for the offer.

For my decoys, I used a grey primer paint, but added some white paint to the grey to lighten it up a bit. Painted the entire body and head grey. Pianted the bill a very dark grey. Added the white patch with the red crown. Then painted a few feather details on the back of the decoy.

The grey paint I used, was left over from painting my boat. So, if you're going to do this, you're better of useing spray paint. I just didn't want to spend the $5 for a can, when I had alot of grey paint at home.


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

I just purchased 2 dozen "inflatable" crane decoys made by Cherokee Sports. I think they're going to be really great, especially at $100 a dozen. The only thing I wasn't impressed with is the head color, the heads are almost white with a bit of light blue tint?!?!? Kinda weird, but makes me wonder if the cranes are color blind anyway??? I might be interested in those decoys at HOE just for additional numbers, maybe I'll give them a call tomorrow!!! You can check out the inflatables at: http://www.knutsondecoys.com/decoys/cra ... _CSSH.html

Good luck this season!!!!


----------



## smitherman (Sep 18, 2007)

Do they still have the decoys you posted in your town?? Might be interested.


----------



## smitherman (Sep 18, 2007)

Springer, 
Do they still have the decoys at the store in your town E-mail me at [email protected] Im Interested. Maybe we can work something out shippin and all.
Todd


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They are all gone.


----------



## MsDeerHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

Not to hijack a thread,

but I never had any idea people crane hunted?


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Guess you dont hunt much.............................................................. I hunt e'm all myself.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Springer said:


> At Home of Economy in Grand Forks they have about 5 or 6 boxes of Northwind Crane decoys on clearance for 24.95. I'm not sure but they might ship them or you could send me some money and I could pick them up and ship them. HoE phone number is 701-795-3580, this is to their sporting goods dept.


You Spring are a nice guy for worrying about a random online. You got my respect. :beer:


----------

